# هَفْعَلَ haf3ala



## love-Liebe-Lub(Arbc)

Hello
I have a question about verbal form *هَفْعَلَ haf3ala*
some example from classical Arabic is َ*هلقم halqama*
I think the verb *هَجْوَلَ hajwala *from *Najdi *dialect is derived from *جَالَ jaala
is there any such examples in your dialects?
*
Thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

There is no verb form هفعل, where did you get it from?
Both of the examples you gave exist in Classical dictionaries, under the roots هلقم (four letter root) and هجل respectively.
هلقم is of the classical form فَعْلَل  similar to دحرج وبرمج وسلسل وهندس ...etc.
هجول is of the form فَعْوَل similar to جَهْوَرَ, it may seem similar to هلقم but that is only because it is رباعي ملحق not رباعي مجرّد nor رباعي مزيد.

As such, if there are examples they are either incorrect forms, or (which is more likely) they are other forms that only sound similar.


----------



## Atheerkt

I agree with the answer of Mahaodeh. Halqama هلقَمَ and Hajwala هجوَلَ take the verb form فعلَلَ.
If you mean other verbs starting with h and have the verb form فعلَلَ, nothing else comes to my mind now other than Hadraja هدرج hydrogenate.
In Iraqi dialect, hajwala can mean, to force someone to leave one`s home and be without (permanent) accommodation, or residence (e.g. due to war)


----------



## I.K.S.

هَفْعَلَ is an archaic pattern that means intensity, originally peculiar to the south Arabian languages, but influenced other Semitic languages and dialects.
as for Moroccan dialect the term هذرف is still used (pronounced هترف) especially in the rural areas.


----------



## Hemza

In Libya, they say هدرز for "to talk" (beside other verbs) but I don't know if it is a verb on its own or if they merely distorted هدر



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> هَفْعَلَ is an archaic pattern that means intensity, originally peculiar to the south Arabian languages, but influenced other Semitic languages and dialects.
> *as for Moroccan dialect the term هذرف is still used* (pronounced هترف) especially in the rural areas.



Hello . What does it mean?


----------



## Mahaodeh

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> هَفْعَلَ is an archaic pattern that means intensity, originally peculiar to the south Arabian languages



Interesting. It must be very old because I've never heard of such a form. Up to my understanding, there are 35 forms for the past tense in Arabic, none of them are هفعل. It must have become archaic by the time they started registering the rules of الصرف.



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> but influenced other Semitic languages and dialects.



Since it doesn't exist in other Classical dialects (that is, dialects that existed with Classical Arabic when it was a spoken language), could it be that it was borrowed from South Arabian Languages, not the other way round? I'm just wondering, I don't know anything about it to make judgements.



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> as for Moroccan dialect the term هذرف is still used (pronounced هترف) especially in the rural areas.



But the word هذرف (also used in Iraqi Arabic to mean 'talk quickly' or 'talk nonsense') is also from a four letter root. The word itself exists in Classical dictionaries meaning "to move quickly" - as such it is of the form فَعْلَلَ not هَفْعَل.


----------



## I.K.S.

It is a pleasure to allow me to quote from Shawqi Daif's book تاريخ الأدب العربي العصر الجاهلي, section ;لهجات عربية قديمة in hope to answer your questions.

*وإذا أخذنا نقارن بين صيغ الفعل في العربية وصيغه في اللغات السامية وجدنا همزة التعدية في صيغة أفعل العربية تشيع في اللغتين الحبشية والسريانية؛ بينما تعبر العبرية والسبئية وبعض اللهجات الآرامية عنه بالهاء؛ فهفعل عندهم تقابل أفعل في العربية. وكان اللحيانيون والثموديون يستخدمون الصيغتين جميعًا. وفي الوقت نفسه نجد النقوش اليمنية ما عدا السبئية، ونقصد المعينية والقتبانية والأوسانية والحضرمية تعبر عنه بسفعل وتعبر عن الأكدية بشفعل واحتفظت العربية على نحو ما نعرف بالسين في وزن استفعل، ومن ثم ذهب ليتمان إلى أن أداة التعدية كانت في الأول سينًا، ثم صارت شينًا في الأكدية، وصارت السين هاء عند بعض الساميين، ثم صارت الهاء همزة في العربية والسريانية والحبشية. ولعل من الطريف أن من يرجع إلى العربية يجد فيها بقايا من هذه الصيغ جميعًا كصيغة هراق الماء بمعنى أراقه. يقول ابن يعيش: "اعلم أنهم قالوا أهراق فمن قال هراق فالهاء عنده بدل من همزة أراق على حد هردت أن أفعل في أردت ونظائره" وكأنه كان بينهم من يجمع في التعدية بين الهمزة والهاء، ومن يكتفي بإحداهما في مثل هذه الكلمة، ويظهر أن هذا كان كثيرًا؛ إذ ينص ابن يعيش على أن له نظائر متعددة، فيقولون هراح في أراح وهنار في أنار وهكذا. وفي القاموس المحيط الهذروف كعصفور: السريع، وهذرف: أسرع. ومعنى ذلك أن بين الأسماء صيغًا احتفظت بتلك الهاء؛ لأنها اشتقت من أفعالها، يقول صاحب القاموس: "الهِجْزَع كدرهم الجبان لأنه من الجزع*


Hemza said:


> Hello . What does it mean?


to talk in an inconsequential way.


Hemza said:


> In Libya, they say هدرز


We also use it for the same meaning as in the example above, هدر/هذر seems to be the root, the ز is redundant.
*
*


----------



## Mahaodeh

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> It is a pleasure to allow me to quote from Shawqi Daif's book تاريخ الأدب العربي العصر الجاهلي, section ;لهجات عربية قديمة in hope to answer your questions.



Thanks for the quote, very informative although I assume that only people that specialise in the matter may come across it. I probably would not have found it if I looked because I wouldn't know where to look.

I understood from the quote that it's not an influence (to or from another Semitic language), it's more like a remnant of the development of the language. I'm assuming that the four letter forms of هذرف وهلقم are also remnants, except that grammarians decided to register them as 4 letter roots because the form is so rare they believed it didn't exist. What do you think?



إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> We also use it for the same meaning as in the example above, هدر/هذر seems to be the root, the ز is redundant.



There are two separate roots with different meanings, but it could be that in Libya it was originally هذر (since the meaning works) but the dialect changed the ذ to د, similar to how هذا becomes هاد in some dialects. This could also explain how هذرف is pronounced هترف in Morocco (thaal >> daal >> taa').


----------



## Abu Talha

Mahaodeh said:


> I understood from the quote that it's not an influence (to or from another Semitic language), it's more like a remnant of the development of the language. I'm assuming that the four letter forms of هذرف وهلقم are also remnants, except that grammarians decided to register them as 4 letter roots because the form is so rare they believed it didn't exist. What do you think?


I know that the verb هراق at least was known to the classical philologists as a variant of أراق and was discussed as such. See لسان العرب for instance.

I think it's interesting that the standard verb form أفعل seems to be otherwise lost in the colloquial dialects (correct me if I'm wrong) but is preserved in some cases through this archaic هفعل form.


----------



## Ghabi

Abu Talha said:


> I know that the verb هراق at least was known to the classical philologists as a variant of أراق and was discussed as such


There's a thread for that confusing verb.


Abu Talha said:


> the standard verb form أفعل seems to be otherwise lost in the colloquial dialects


They (like arsal) are still used in the Arabian dialects.


----------



## elroy

Abu Talha said:


> the standard verb form أفعل seems to be otherwise lost in the colloquial dialects


----------



## I.K.S.

Mahaodeh said:


> I understood from the quote that it's not an influence (to or from another Semitic language), it's more like a remnant of the development of the language. I'm assuming that the four letter forms of هذرف وهلقم are also remnants, except that grammarians decided to register them as 4 letter roots because the form is so rare they believed it didn't exist. What do you think?


I suppose such pattern has always been perceptible among them.
Concerning the OP's example, Al zabidi mentioned that :
 و الهلقم: (الأكول) المبتلع، كالهلقامة، *وقد صرح بزيادة الهاء فيهما، وأنهما من اللقم*
about هبرز  has commented :
هبرز وَقَالَ شَيْخُنا: زَعَمَ جماعةٌ أنّ *الهاءَ فِيهِ زائدةٌ ووَزنُه هِفْعِلٌ*
about هِبْلَعٍ he didn't forget to quote ابن الأثير opinion, which he seems to accord.
   قَالَ ابنُ الأثِيرِ: وقيلَ: *إنَّ هاءَ هِبْلَعٍ زائِدَةٌ، فيَكُونُ منَ البَلْعِ*، وَقد قَدَّمْنا الإشارَةَ إِلَيْهِ.


Mahaodeh said:


> There are two separate roots with different meanings, but it could be that in Libya it was originally هذر (since the meaning works) but the dialect changed the ذ to د, similar to how هذا becomes هاد in some dialects. This could also explain how هذرف is pronounced هترف in Morocco (thaal >> daal >> taa').


Yes this kind of shift occurs in many words, sometimes resulting many varieties, depending on the accent and other factors.


----------



## Abu Talha

elroy said:


>


I guess I thought they always used فعّل instead.


----------



## djara

If such a form exists, please add Tunisian هنتل hantal, to demean s.o., هرڤم hargam (in hargma a dish made of cow skin), هنشر as in hinsheer, a vast estate; هندز to design. I could thing of a few more...


----------



## Mahaodeh

Abu Talha said:


> I guess I thought they always used فعّل instead.



Maybe in dialects, but not in MSA.
Even in dialects, I wouldn't say that. While rare and for specific terms only, it still exists in verbs such as آمن، أقسم، أدمن, but I agree that it' mostly replaced by فعّل.


----------



## momai

djara said:


> If such a form exists, please add Tunisian هنتل hantal, to demean s.o., هرڤم hargam (in hargma a dish made of cow skin), هنشر as in hinsheer, a vast estate; هندز to design. I could thing of a few more...


Are those words really related to (n-t-l), (r-g-m), (n-sh-r) and (n-d-z) accordingly?
At least for the last one I can say no as the word isn't Arabic in orgin. هندز is the same as Fus7a هندس which is from Persian.


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> It is a pleasure to allow me to quote from Shawqi Daif's book تاريخ الأدب العربي العصر الجاهلي, section ;لهجات عربية قديمة in hope to answer your questions.



Although I couldn't understand everything written, I learnt something I wouldn't even have

thought about even in my oddest dreams .



> to talk in an inconsequential way.



Thank you . I guess أهل المدينة ignores this word? Such a pity rural/bedouin dialects are looked down upon in many places while I find them to be sometimes richer than their urban counterpart.



> *We also use it for the same meaning* as in the example above, هدر/هذر seems to be the root, the ز is redundant.



Indeed but I thought that may be a different verb I ignore, since it only exists there. Thank you @Mahaodeh for your reply .



djara said:


> هرڤم hargam (in hargma a dish made of cow skin)



Same name for the same dish (calf's legs/hooves) in some parts of Morocco.


----------



## djara

momai said:


> Are those words really related to (n-t-l), (r-g-m), (n-sh-r) and (n-d-z) accordingly?


I did start my post with "if such a form exists" I meant that as an expression of doubt...


----------



## love-Liebe-Lub(Arbc)

Mahaodeh said:


> Interesting. It must be very old because I've never heard of such a form. Up to my understanding, there are 35 forms for the past tense in Arabic, none of them are هفعل


The book which I read categorised up to 70 forms.

so my question guys, how did the verb jaala became hajwala,or is it another verb?


----------



## I.K.S.

To determine whether جال and هجول are cognates or not, we might need to know the meaning as well as the social usage of the latter within your dialect.
Assuming that it means to roam around aimlessly or for a long period of time or something that goes in that sense, then it's more likely that hajwala is derived from jaala and not another root (true cognates).

In that case and back to your question ; *how did the verb jaala became hajwala?*, the answer is the verb جال  retains the specified pattern of fa3ala فعل, because الألف originally was واو ie; جول jawala... + the هاء of the pattern هفعل gives you هجول


----------

